

Dnode - language agnostic asynchronous RPC built on socket.io - reddittor
http://thechangelog.com/post/5405166786/dnode-language-agnostic-asynchronous-object-oriented

======
thirty-thirty

      var dnode = require('dnode')
      dnode(function(client){
        this.is = function(cb){client.what(function(data){cb(data+' is awesome!')})}
      }).listen(3003).on('ready', function(){
        dnode({what:function(cb){cb('dnode')}}).connect(3003,function(server){
          server.is(function(data){console.log(data)})
        })
      })

------
Maximosis
Brilliant!

